# Rough Collie Puppehhhh!



## Moutonoggle (Oct 15, 2014)

After a two-year wait, we finally have our collie puppy (we found a 'classic' type in the end). He's been here for five weeks now, and is a vocal little thing (okay, not so little now), but we love his grumbles, squeaks and whines


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

He is beautiful, lovely colour


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Oh my! He is a real stunner.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Beautiful  I have the smooth collie but he is a tri  Which kennel affix is he from ?


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Gorgeous lad!


----------



## Moutonoggle (Oct 15, 2014)

Ah, thank you for the kind comments everyone! I'm definitely in the 'show off all the furbaby pics to everyone' phase, though I'm not sure if that ever ends. Did it for any of you?!!

Hanwombat - he's from Caprioara and we were fortunate to get him. I hear she has quite a waiting list now  
Did you manage to find your smooth locally, and is yours always alert too?? We've found we have to be soooo quiet elsewhere in the house to ensure he gets some sleep! It doesn't matter how soft your feet are and how deeply he seems to be snoozing - the slightest movement and his eyes pop open and he says, "Right, I'm ready to follow you wherever you're going!"


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I got Bigby from Wales so about a 4 hour drive  hes my shadow and literally follows me everywhere. Very vocal too and moults for england


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Beautiful. I love his colour.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

how gorgeous is he, I used to have a rough collie female, she was a merle colour to,


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

Awww, he is lovely! Congratulations! (I can still bore for Britain with my photos of Bonnie, so don't expect to grow out of the picture-showing phase anytime soon! But if the neighbours get bored, I'm sure there will always be people here who are keen to see the latest pics)


----------



## mJZ (Dec 23, 2015)

Lovely! I loved my Tricolour Rough Collie.. very gentle and intelligent dogs.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely blue merle boy. I have two roughs Maggie who is a tri and tullis who is a sable and white.


----------

